# Autotrail Navajo 2010 onwards advice please



## tandc (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Has anybody got the new autotrail navajo,If so, what do you think of it ,are you pleased with it,any problems etc,?I know they have got a low pay load,but Im not too worried about that as I know that can be solved.It is virtually the same layout as our 2004 stargazer so we roughly know what they are like but haven,t had a good look at one yet,any advice would be very welcome we are going to look at one next week thank you terry.


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

We looked at a Navajo at the NEC but came away still very happy with our Apache 632 as we thought the Navajo was too big for us....been happy with Autotrails though.


----------



## tandc (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
I am a bit confused,the apache 632 is bigger than a navajo according to autotrail web site.We would have prefered one a bit smaller ourselves but havent been able to find anything with the same layout as ours or rear lounge apart from the tracker..we don,t like having to use the front seats to make up the beds.thank you for your reply 
regards terry.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

We bought a new Tracker last September and occasionally use the single beds I'm 5' 10" and find the bed length is ok just spin the front seat around. We don't use the supplied pads that fit on small hinged shelf behind front seats.

We looked at the Navajo lovely MH but were put off by the small payload.

Have a look at both the Tracker may suprise.

Stewart


----------

